# PGCE through University of Sunderland in Dubai



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Hey!

Has anyone done this? Looking for realistic comments and advice about doing it. I've read lots on the internet about how its a waste of time, but the description on the University website looks ok. I know it doesnt qualify you for QTS for the UK - but my main question really is does anyone know how this qualification is seen in the Republic of Ireland? (as this is most likely where I will return to after Dubai).

Thanks for any help at all!!


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am planning to start soon from Stafford Associates PGCEi .... the Nottingham university 

Master's Degree - MBA Dubai & UAE - Distance Education & Part Time MBA 

Still thinking...


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

What made you want to do that one nm62? Are you currently teaching? I've heard that the Sunderland one is more widely recognised internationally (as in if i return back to uk or ireland) but again i'm only rwally going with bits I've read on the internet at this stage..


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

gracie_23 said:


> What made you want to do that one nm62? Are you currently teaching? I've heard that the Sunderland one is more widely recognised internationally (as in if i return back to uk or ireland) but again i'm only rwally going with bits I've read on the internet at this stage..



well it is a long story...
I am a commerce graduate and teaching only commerce high school students...
I wanted to do MA in education to move in administration later....

PGCEi will give me 60 credit points towards PGDE and the third year which is MA education from Nottingham university....

Moreover they provide guidance here in Knowledge Village and you are working with a group of teachers...


----------



## VS400 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dont you have to currently be teaching to do the Nottingham one?


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

VS400 said:


> Dont you have to currently be teaching to do the Nottingham one?


not from what I have read - as long as you can get somewhere to take you for your 2 placements.

I would like to work whilst I do mine though but i'm only in the early stages of getting this sorted (as it wouldnt start until September) - do you have any ideas of where might take me on as either a TA or teacher whilst I do the PGCE year?


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

nm62 said:


> well it is a long story...
> I am a commerce graduate and teaching only commerce high school students...
> I wanted to do MA in education to move in administration later....
> 
> ...


ahh ok - sounds like you have it figured 

Do you know anyone currently doing either of them for any feedback or advice?

Thanks


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

gracie_23 said:


> ahh ok - sounds like you have it figured
> 
> Do you know anyone currently doing either of them for any feedback or advice?
> 
> Thanks



NO i do not know anyone doing it but you can visit them as they have Senior (very old teachers from UK) giving the information.

You can start it in April (Application deadline is February)
other batch is in September.
Sunderland/ Nottingham fees is almost the same...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am neither going for Sunderland nor for Nottingham (non transferable credits/ no exams)...

I have decided to go for University of London (International Programme) 

It is assumed to be well recognized... masters in Leadership and Management (must be transferable credit points for first 2 years... but i am not much bothered about it)
(1st year Certificates - 2 modules) exam
(2nd year Certificates - 2 modules) exam
(3rd year Certificate - Dissertation) 

Fees is almost the same....

Applied Educational Leadership and Management - Structure and Syllabus - Institute of Education - University of London International Programmes
This is what i was looking for as i want to either move into admin or CPD...


----------



## nmn (Nov 1, 2012)

*PGCE Dubai*

Hi Gracie
I was just wondering if you got any info on doing PGCE in Dubai and then returning to ireland with qualification? I did that qualification a few years ago and I am returning to ireland and i just wondered if you knew of anyone that had responded who had done it and got verified in ireland? Teaching council in ireland is a bit of a nightmare!
thanks


----------



## Ann33475 (Nov 27, 2020)

The above link is incorrect. I think they moved to PGCE Distance Learning.


----------

